# General > Technical Support >  Laptop  lost wireless connection.

## cuddlepop

:: My daughter has a Dell lap top that she only bought a little over a year ago so warranty has expired;now wireless wont work.
She had trouble connecting to our home hub when she was home but now there's nothing doing .The new flat has all the connections necessary.

All Dell want to do is sell her another warrenty when all that's wrong is that it wont connect to internet.
No computor buff but surely its just a setting thats been accidently adjusted?

If so can you help. ::

----------


## charlie

Cuddlepop,

Can she "see" the wireless network she is trying to connect to?
That is, does it give her the option to connect to an available Wireless Network?

That would prove the wireless card is likely working fine.

If so, then she might be inputting the wrong credentials to gain access.

----------


## RIR

There should be a switch, or button, on the laptop somewhere that activates wireless connection. Has it been turned off? The symbol on the switch/button should look something like this (and flash when it's activated): http://www.glenislandcarecenter.com/...bol_svg_hi.png


Ian.

----------


## slinky

start control panel add hardware continue check for hardware installed but not  drives etc and hopefully pick up the wirless cad maybe plug ethernet into laptop so u can do updates

----------


## cuddlepop

Thanks everyone as she's down in Glasgow I'm doing this third party so bare with me. ::

----------


## dx100uk

yep cant agree more with the above posts
there will either be a slide switch front left
or a Fn + 5 key to press.

all dells have a little green symbol on the laptop lights cluster that shows if it is turned on or not, it should show green light if its on.

dx

----------


## cuddlepop

> There should be a switch, or button, on the laptop somewhere that activates wireless connection. Has it been turned off? The symbol on the switch/button should look something like this (and flash when it's activated): http://www.glenislandcarecenter.com/...bol_svg_hi.png
> 
> 
> Ian.


 
Daughter said the wireless connection is switched on but the light isnt on. ::

----------


## dx100uk

give us  the model number of the lappy
its the switch that need doing by the sound of things.
if the light is not on, then its turned off at the switch.

or the driver has failed [not unheard of]

dx

----------


## cuddlepop

> give us the model number of the lappy
> its the switch that need doing by the sound of things.
> if the light is not on, then its turned off at the switch.
> 
> or the driver has failed [not unheard of]
> 
> dx


Its an Inspire 1525 Dell and only just out of warranty. :Frown:

----------


## dx100uk

yep there is a switch on the side

goto here:

http://support.euro.dell.com/support...5/en/index.htm


download the setup guide
and it shows you what to do.

HTH

dx

----------


## cuddlepop

> yep there is a switch on the side
> 
> goto here:
> 
> http://support.euro.dell.com/support...5/en/index.htm
> 
> 
> download the setup guide
> and it shows you what to do.
> ...


 
THank you will email this info and she can pick it up at uni library. :Grin:

----------


## Oddquine

Tagging on to this, because I have spent all of tonight on the phone to No 1 Grandson, who has a Dell Inspiron 1501, running _Vista_ home, with a Dell wireless 1390 Wlan minicard. Parents have a BT HomeHub and run_ XP_, main PC wired, and the No 1 grand-daughter is on wireless with a netbook running _XP_.  I connect to their hub happily on _XP_ when I am down with my netbook..........*think* WEP Key used.

No 1 Grandson was on till about midnight last night OK, as he has been since getting the laptop....and has continually had the Limited or No Connectivity Message since powering up this evening...and t'other two been surfing happily...which has been more than upsetting to him.

As you can imagine, this is tantamount to having his hands cut off at the wrists.....so any suggestions as to what to look at would be appreciated.....preferably in not too technical English...as he is even more computer illiterate than I am..which is why he phones me with problems.  ::

----------


## dx100uk

> Tagging on to this, because I have spent all of tonight on the phone to No 1 Grandson, who has a Dell Inspiron 1501, running _Vista_ home, with a Dell wireless 1390 Wlan minicard. Parents have a BT HomeHub and run_ XP_, main PC wired, and the No 1 grand-daughter is on wireless with a netbook running _XP_. I connect to their hub happily on _XP_ when I am down with my netbook..........*think* WEP Key used.
> 
> No 1 Grandson was on till about midnight last night OK, as he has been since getting the laptop....and has continually had the Limited or No Connectivity Message since powering up this evening...and t'other two been surfing happily...which has been more than upsetting to him.
> 
> As you can imagine, this is tantamount to having his hands cut off at the wrists.....so any suggestions as to what to look at would be appreciated.....preferably in not too technical English...as he is even more computer illiterate than I am..which is why he phones me with problems.


try this.....

Go to Control panel -> Windows Security Center -> Windows Firewall 

Then click on Change settings (appears a blue underlined text) 

User Account Control will ask for your permission to continue -> grant it 
Click on the Exception tab (middle) 

Scroll down the list to Wireless Portable Devices 
(the very last one on my PC) 

Check the box next to it (in front of it) 

Click Apply, then OK 

Close the program, and now try to connect 

dx

----------

